# Festplatte abgebrannt



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

Servus , 


wer kennt es nicht? Man hatte einen sauguten start in den Mittwoch Morgen , geht zur Arbeit und verichtet seine Dinge - doch dann ruft der Mitbewohner an mit dem genauen Wortlaut : ,,Ey alter , ich glaub dein rechner ist grade explodiert,,

Na gut das wars dann doch nicht , aber zumindest meine beiden Festplatten scheinen sich ins (virtuelle) nichts aufgelöst zu haben. 

Also was oll ich tun? Ohne rechner geht bei mir garnicht , alleine schon wegen Berufsgründen. Neue festplatte oder gleich nen neuen rechner?

Ich hatte bisher 60GB festplattenspeicher , 512mbram , 256mb graka , 1,99GHz.

So da ich gleich zu Bank rasen werde , um mir geld klarzumachen , bin ich auch gleich am Überlegen , mir nen neuen rechner zu holen.

Was er so können sollte :

WoW flüssig spielen ( auf dem obengenannten hatte ich 15-20fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Generell einfach schnell sein , sei es im Internet oder einfach nur im Word / excel etc.

Was ich mir so gedacht habe :

160gb festplatte , 2gbram , graka ( mein freund hatte etwas von ner graka gefaselt die 256mg hat , aber wenn mehr benötig wird bis zu 728 ( ? ) nutzt gibts sowas? ) und coredue oder dual core 2ghz -> was ist der unterschied?

so einer würde ca 700 &#8364; kosten ( schon fertig gebaut etc )

Bitte um schnelle hilfe , und thx schonmal

trauernd , 

Blood


----------



## Eredon (3. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Was er so können sollte :
> 
> WoW flüssig spielen ( auf dem obengenannten hatte ich 15-20fps
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir einen Komplett PC empfehlen, außer du willst wirklich selber schrauben. Um die 700 Euro gibt es schon recht gute Geräte z.B. http://www1.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=21499

Coreduo und Dual Core ist eigentlich nur eine Beschreibung für die selbe Technik. Es bedeutet praktisch nur das du einen Prozessor hast, aber zwei Kerne in dem Prozessor arbeiten.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

Mhh , also danke schonmal , allerdings will ich mir den rechner noch heute holen ( ich weiss , sehr dreißt  ^.^ ) d.H. für mich , dann ab ins saturn. denke ich mal...

Und ja es sollte schon ein Komplett PC sein.

Mh das mit den 2 kernen habe ich schon verstanden , nur meinte ein Kumpel , das CoreDuo extrem besser ist , als Dualcore - warum auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber trotzdem schonmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2008)

Ich habe meinen für knapp 120 Euro auf folgendes System aufgerüstet:

AMD X2 5000+ BE (2,6GHz)
2GB MDT RAM (800MHz)
Ati HD3850 OC
Gigabyte M57SLI-S4 (nForce570 Chipsatz)

Und damit werde ich wohl die nächsten Jahre für mich zurecht kommen. Es ist kein High-End System aber es genügt meinen Anforderungen und war darüberhinaus günstig, natürlich kommen die 120 Euro durch das Verkaufen der Altteile zustande. Aber müssen es immer gleich 700&#8364; für den kleinen Geldbeutel sein?


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

haste ja nur 2 dann zur auswahl

http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/stores/se...&sort=price


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

Um Gottes Himmels willen kein komplett PC ausm Saturn .. es sei denn du willst Schrott für einen extrem überteuerten Preis kaufen!!

Guck mal hier im PC-Technik Forum in einen der tausend "Suche PC-Zusammenstellung" Threads, da wird dir gut geholfen .. allerdings nich von jetzt auf gestern ..


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

das man eigentlich überteuerten halb schrott kauft ist klar nur was bringt es ihm wenn er unbedingt heute noch den rechner haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

ja nix, dann sollte er sich vllt mal überlegen, ob es nicht vllt sinnvoll wäre seine sucht mal 3 tage runterzudrehen .. ein komplett pc (selber zusammengestellt bei HWV oder Alternate) ist in paar Tagen fertig gebaut bei ihm wenn er noch heute bestellt. mit bisi glück bis samstag, ansonsten spätestens montag..

mir wärs das wert, mit so nem komplett pc biste doch in paar monaten nich mehr glücklich und kaufst gleich wieder nen neuen .. bäh, nene


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen für knapp 120 Euro auf folgendes System aufgerüstet:
> 
> AMD X2 5000+ BE (2,6GHz)
> 2GB MDT RAM (800MHz)
> ...



Das mit dem aufrüsten is so ne sache bei mir.. : ich bin ein absoluter kacknoob was Computer Technik betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich kann meinen rechner nicht wirlkich aufrüsten-hab mich schon beraten lassen. Die meinten ich müsste mir den großteil aufrüsten , um das neue zeug dann nutzen zu kommen , und das würde dann auf ca 400&#8364; kommen - kann aber sein das die mich auch verarscht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Cleat : ich hatte bisher noch nie probleme mit Komplett PCs - und das seit ca 10 jahren. Ausserdem kann ich mir keinen rechner selber zusammen bauen - bin nicht gemacht für sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith : das hat nichts mit sucht zu tun , sonder mit Homeoffice - heisst ich muss nicht morgen 2 std früher aufstehen um zur arbeit zu fahren , sonder darf von zuhause aus arbeiten...
Ausserdem , wie wird denn eig übers Internet gezahlt etc etc? habe keine Mastercard mit der ich übers internet zahlen könnte ...


----------



## Eredon (3. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ausserdem , wie wird denn eig übers Internet gezahlt etc etc? habe keine Mastercard mit der ich übers internet zahlen könnte ...



Viele Shops bieten z.B. Lieferung per Nachname an d.h. du bezahlst bei Lieferung den Betrag. Habe ich früher fast immer benutzt. Andere Möglichkeit ist per Bankeinzug, würde ich allerdings nicht unbedingt benutzen. Ansonsten gibt es noch per Kreditkarte, nutze ich allerdings ebenfalls nie.


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

Nachnahme oder Vorkasse ( = per Überweisung im Vorfeld)

Du musst nichts selber bauen, das macht dir der Shop für 20€ (glaube soviel kostet es bei HWV)

Threads wo tausende Zusammenstellungen gepostet wurden gibts hier auch zur Genüge!

Vllt hast du nie Probleme damit gehabt, aber du sagst selber, dass du Null Ahnung hast. Hier gibts einige die Ahnung haben und alle würden dir, wie ich, sagen, dass das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss absolut unzumutbar ist (vor allem im Saturn / MediaMarkt)!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

mhh , okay , aber z.B : Was zur Hölle ist das? http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...64&agid=623

Wie du siehst bin ich schon mit dem einfachsten crap überfordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich hab jetz noch ne halbe std mittagspause - und werde versuche mir da ma was zusammenzuklauben - und werds dann hier posten.


----------



## Eredon (3. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mhh , okay , aber z.B : Was zur Hölle ist das? http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...64&agid=623
> 
> Wie du siehst bin ich schon mit dem einfachsten crap überfordert
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Shuttle-PC .. Einfach ein Mini-Gehäuse. Würde ich dir aber nicht empfehlen, da kannst du später Probleme mit dem einbauen von weiteren Festplatten usw bekommen. Kurz gesagt: Du bekommst Platzmangel.


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

Hab dir mal paar Threads zusammengetragen wo es um neue PCs geht .. wenn du dir die durchgelesen hast, solltest du genug Infos haben um dir was bauen zu können. Bau dir mal was und wenn du dann noch fragen hast, einfach hier rein!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=55239

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57996

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56544


----------



## Knöchi (3. September 2008)

Kannst die ja ne Festplatte einzelne kaufen und einbauen,
dann haste genug Zeit dir nen komplett PC zu bestellen.

Wenns net  schon zu spät is ^^

Achja hab ma bei Saturn reingeschaut, so dolle sind die Sachen wirklich net.

hf & gl


----------



## HeaD87 (3. September 2008)

NIEMALS einen komplett pc! vor allem nich vom saturn, NIE NIE NIE!!!!!
geh auf hardwareversand.de und stell dir einen im konfigurator zusammen und lass ihn dir für 20 euro zusammenbauen
vorschläge für eine zusammenstellung findest hier -> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215394
oder hier im sticky hier im technik forum


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

Mh ,da gabs aber heute nen recht guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4x 2,3ghz , Nvidea GF 9600GT , 4gb arbeitspeicher  - das reicht doch , oder? Oo


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mh ,da gabs aber heute nen recht guten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kommt auf die persönlichen Anforderungen an.

Was macht man mit dem PC.
Spielt man damit oder ist es hauptsächlich für die Arbeit da?

Rein Arbeitstechnisch können nur CAD,Video, andere Grafikbearbeitungsprogramme
evtl. den Pc an die Grenzen bringen, für Office ist dieser überqualifiziert.

Für WoW oder MMO(RP)Gs reicht dieser auch.
Je nach dem auf welcher Auflösung, man Spiel ob die Einstellungen
auf High sind oder welche Auflösung.
Aber wenns hauptsächlich wie bei dir ums Arbeiten geht, reichte
sogar einer für 400 Euro, wenn keine grafisch aufwendigen Programme genutzt 
werden.
Evtl. kannst du den Ja durchs Unternehmen absetzen lassen oder bekommst
einen Teil erstattet.
VIelleicht bestellst du über die Firma dann können Sie diesen steuermindernd
anrechnen lassen bzw. Abschreiben.
50% kann man mind. Abschreiben wenn er geschäftlich genutzt wird.

Bei 700 Euro auf eine Laufzeit von 3 Jahren: und 33,33 %.
Davon zahlst du 350 Euro.
Die anderen dein Arbeitgeber:
Dieser kann dies dann auf 3 Jahre Abschreiben:
Linear nach AfATabelle:
1. Jahr 350/3=116,67 €
2.Jahr 350/3=116,67€
3. Jahr 350/3 =116,67 €
Ob du evtl. etwas ansetzen kannst frag am besten deinen Steuerberater,
das Unternehmen kanns auf jedenfall.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

Macht mein chef aber leider nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja wie gesagt , HAUPTSÄCHLICH zum zocken ( wow sollte schon gut drauf abgehen , wc3 sowieso und evtl dann noch drakensang)

Aber was heisst überqualifizert? Die Office Programme laufen doch trotzdem einwandfrei , oder?


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Macht mein chef aber leider nicht mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


D.h.: Die Officeprogramme werden die Hardware nicht auslasten, d.h.
Du kannst mit dem PC theoretisch zocken und Word,Excel,Acess oder sonst welche
Dokumente noch bearbeiten, evtl. nebenbei noch ein Film aufnehmen.
Officeprogramme laufen garantiert und werden die Hardware nicht auslasten,
das war damit gemeint.

Da du den PC ja zu 50% auch beruflich nutzt kannst du
Fragen ob du einen Teil steuermindernd bei deiner Einkommenssteuererklärung
geltent machen kannst, frag dazu am besten deinen Steuerberater deines
Vertrauens ob da was möglich ist.


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mh ,da gabs aber heute nen recht guten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



9600 GT ist nicht so der Bringer. Aktuell noch ausreichend, aber bei anspruchsvollen Spielen bereits deutlich überfordert.
Und das 4 x 2,3 sieht mir nach einem Phenom aus

Zum zocken lieber einen 8400er Intel. Oder aber, wenn du Quad willst, gleich zum 9550er Intel greifen.
Bei Hardwareversand wärst du beim 9550er mit 800€ dabei und beim 8400er Dual mit etwa 680 Euro.

Dann hättest du aber wirklich was hochwertiges, anders als das Saturn-Angebot. Wobei der 9300er Quad ja nicht schlecht ist.
Aber die Grafikkarte (9500GT), die kannst du vergessen.

Welches Mainbaord, Netzteil und Ram verbaut wurde, möchte ich garnicht erst wissen.

Und zu deiner Frage oben, bezüglich Graka: Wenn da irgendwo steht "up to 768 MB", dann heißt das, daß die Karte
den Arbeitsspeicher benutzt. Ist reine Verarschung, sonst nichts

Also, abschließend kann ich auch nur sagen, wenn du wirklich für ein paar Tage warten dir lieber irgendeinen Crap bei Saturn holst,
anstatt was vernünftiges zu ordern, dann kann man dir echt nicht helfen.

Vor allem, wo du hier genug Leute findest, die dich beraten können.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. September 2008)

mh hab mir ma was zusammengebastelt:

CPU :INTEL775/1333 Core 2 duo E8404 (2x3)
Festplatte 3,5'' SATA 250Gb SEAGATE 7200rpm
Arbeitsspeicher: DDR2-800 4gbkit mushkin / A-Data 2x2GB
Grakas : PCI-Express 512mb GeForce 9800GTX(Overlocked) , zwei mal
Mainboard: AM2/AM2+ ASUS m3a
Netzteil : 700watt TAGAN ''Pipe Rock Series''

kommt auf 900€


----------



## Wagga (3. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh hab mir ma was zusammengebastelt:
> 
> CPU :INTEL775/1333 Core 2 duo E8404 (2x3)
> Festplatte 3,5'' SATA 250Gb SEAGATE 7200rpm
> ...


Willst du nicht gleich ne 500er nehmen?
Für gerade mal 20 Euro mehr bekommst du´s doppelte an Kapazität.
Achtujng der Intel 775er und das Mainboard passen nicht zusammen.
Entweder AMDProzessor und AM2+ oder Intel775Board und Prozzi.
Ansonsten siehts gut aus, aber frag lieber andere die mehr Ahnung haben.
Aber so wie ich informiert bin past der Prozi und das Board nicht.
Statt Grakas : PCI-Express 512mb GeForce 9800GTX(Overlocked) , zwei mal 
nimm meiner Meinung nach lieber eine ATI 4870X2


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh hab mir ma was zusammengebastelt:
> 
> CPU :INTEL775/1333 Core 2 duo E8404 (2x3)
> Festplatte 3,5'' SATA 250Gb SEAGATE 7200rpm
> ...



Das haut aber nicht so ganz hin

AM2+ ist, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, ein AMD-Sockel. Da kannst du kein Intel reinklopfen.
Davon abgesehen, hat das Board nur einen PCI-Express Steckplatz und somit wird es auch ein bisschen schwer 
mit deinen zwei Grafikkarten
Dafür brauchst du ein SLI-fähiges Board.

Und wenn du schon zwei Grafikchips haben möchtest, dann würde ich die 4870X2 nehmen. Die ist weniger mit Mikrorucklern behaftet, als ein SLI-Gespann.
Generell würde ich aber zum Single-Chip raten.

Der Kaufpreis für SLI, Crossfire bzw. das jeweile X2-Pendant lohnt in meinen Augen im Moment noch nicht. Würde ich nur kaufen, wenn für den doppelten
Stromverbrauch auch generell eine Mehrleistung gegenüber einen Single-Chip vorhanden ist.

Davon sind wir aber noch weit entfernt.

Würde es so in der Art empfehlen:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit
--------------------------------------------------------------------
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade (CM690) ohne Netzteil schwarz
--------------------------------------------------------------------
4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Titanium Dual Channel, CL4
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB
--------------------------------------------------------------------
NEC Opti AD7203S bulk schwarz
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Summe: 459,47 €

Als Grafikkarte entweder eine ATI4870 oder wenn dir Geforce lieber ist eine GTX260.
Die ATI schlägt mit 200 zu Buche und Geforce mit ca. 200-260, je nach Shop.

Netzteil wäre jetzt natürlich sehr stark abhängig davon, ob du wirklich zwei Graka's verbauen möchtest.
Dein gewähltes Tagan wäre dann keine schlechte Marke.

Ansonsten könnte noch überlegt werden, den 8400 gegen einen 9550quad auszutauschen, je nach Budget und der Vorgabe, wie lang man ihn
behalten möchte.

Ausserdem könnte noch ein separater Kühler für die CPU überlegt werden, wenn du auf einen leisen PC stehst.

Und wenn wie gesagt wirklich zwei GPU's sein müssen, dann wäre aktuell eine 4870X2 am sinnvollsten, da hier Mikroruckler nur noch auffallen, wenn
es unter die 40 Fps geht.


----------



## HeaD87 (4. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh hab mir ma was zusammengebastelt:
> 
> CPU :INTEL775/1333 Core 2 duo E8404 (2x3)
> Festplatte 3,5'' SATA 250Gb SEAGATE 7200rpm
> ...


tja, schade das du meinen beitrag ignoriert hast, da hatte ich nen link mit zusammenstellungen für jedes preisbudget geposted, hättest meinen beitrag ma angeschaut wär ned so ein murks raus gekommen o.O


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. September 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> tja, schade das du meinen beitrag ignoriert hast, da hatte ich nen link mit zusammenstellungen für jedes preisbudget geposted, hättest meinen beitrag ma angeschaut wär ned so ein murks raus gekommen o.O



Ich habe deinen Beitrag schon gelesen.

Allerdings habe ich mir auchn Prospekt von unserem Computerhändler besorgt - mehr nicht


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen für knapp 120 Euro auf folgendes System aufgerüstet:
> 
> AMD X2 5000+ BE (2,6GHz)
> 2GB MDT RAM (800MHz)
> ...



120 Euro?? Aber doch wohl nicht für alle 4 Komponenten .. oder??


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> 120 Euro?? Aber doch wohl nicht für alle 4 Komponenten .. oder??



Aye! Bis auf das Mainboard sind aber alle Sachen gebraucht.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aye! Bis auf das Mainboard sind aber alle Sachen gebraucht.



Ok, dann passen die Preise ... ansonsten wäre ich für einen Link dankbar gewesen, der dieses Paket für 120 Piepen anbietet ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RakathM (5. September 2008)

also ich find diese seite auch sehr gut http://87.106.83.144/hm24/ebay/model.php?mod_id=00815

der pc kostet nur 730 und eig. sehr gut....und wenn man noch ein bisschen aufrüstet ist man bei 830 euro und hat einen mega guten pc.

Würd ich mal anschaun.....aber ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Pc experte was sagt ihr zu dem Pc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (5. September 2008)

RakathM schrieb:


> also ich find diese seite auch sehr gut http://87.106.83.144/hm24/ebay/model.php?mod_id=00815
> 
> der pc kostet nur 730 und eig. sehr gut....und wenn man noch ein bisschen aufrüstet ist man bei 830 euro und hat einen mega guten pc.
> 
> ...


im anderen thread meinten die anderen das der pc mist ist (mist ist da noch nett ausgedrückt =D) und hier empfiehlst du ihn? komische welt O.o
- die empfehlen zb 32bit vista bei 8gb ram, lol
- die betreiber haben keinen plan von hardware
- die seite sieht SEHR unseriös aus


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

mhh , ich habe mir jetz nochmal mit nem Kumpel nen rechner zusammengebaut , da passt bisher alles soweit , hab nurnoch ein Problem : Welches betriebssystem?

Gabe als CPU nen Quadcore 6600 (  2,3ghz x 4 )

und ein 4gb kit arbeitspeicher. habe schon öfter gelesen , dass windows XP nur bis zu 3,0 (oder 3,5 gb ram ) unterstützt. Wenn ich mehr arbeitspeicher hätte , sollte ich Vista 64bit nehmen. Ist da was dran? Weil ich bin kein fan von vista ... Gibts auch ein XP - 64 bit? ich schwanke zwischen XP Pro und Vista Ultimate - allerdings sind das ja auch schon happige preisunterschiede von ca 120&#8364;. Zu was ratet ihr?


----------



## HeaD87 (5. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mhh , ich habe mir jetz nochmal mit nem Kumpel nen rechner zusammengebaut , da passt bisher alles soweit , hab nurnoch ein Problem : Welches betriebssystem?
> 
> Gabe als CPU nen Quadcore 6600 (  2,3ghz x 4 )
> 
> und ein 4gb kit arbeitspeicher. habe schon öfter gelesen , dass windows XP nur bis zu 3,0 (oder 3,5 gb ram ) unterstützt. Wenn ich mehr arbeitspeicher hätte , sollte ich Vista 64bit nehmen. Ist da was dran? Weil ich bin kein fan von vista ... Gibts auch ein XP - 64 bit? ich schwanke zwischen XP Pro und Vista Ultimate - allerdings sind das ja auch schon happige preisunterschiede von ca 120€. Zu was ratet ihr?


keinen q6600, niemals auf veraltete technik setzen
und xp 64bit ist nich zu empfehlen, da es für sehr viele geräte keine treiber dafür gibt weil xp 64bit kaum benutzt wird, hol dir vista home premium 64bit, vista ist meiner meinung nach das beste OS von microsoft was es bis jetzt gab


----------



## Knöchi (5. September 2008)

wenn du dir sowieso eins kaufen musst würd ich schon Vista nehmen.
kaufst dir jetzt ja auch keinen 2er Golf mehr^^

Wenn dein System DX10 Ready is, passt das doch super. 
und 64bit Programme und Treiber sollten auch kein Prob mehr sein 
und glaub man kann auch noch 32bit Software laufen lassen.

Gut die 120 Euro sind schon knackig, aber so gut hast du noch nie 120 angelegt.
Nutzt man ja auch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

Also mädels - jetz ist alles zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe :

Mainboard :  Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4
Speicher : 4gb ddr2
Festplatte : 500gb Samsung F1 H502lj 7200rpm
Graka : 1gb nvidia Geforce 9800gx2 HDTV
sound : 8 Kana 3d audio codec
Laufwerk : DVD Multibrenner LG
Netzwerk : 1000mbit fast ethernet  
Gehäuse :NZXT HU-001
Netzteil : 750 watt Gaming edition CP-750 mit 12cm FAN SLi
Betriebssystem : VIsta Home Basic Premium , 64bit


tjoar hat mich 900 euro gekostet , jetzt könnt ihr nur noch sagen obs ne gute anlegung war oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin dann mal am zusammenbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2008)

CPU vergessen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

Oh ja sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AMD AM2 Athlon 64 X2 Dualcore  BOX 6000+

Hab ich auch nur genommen , weils den 

Phenom 64  X4 Quadcore 9600 

nicht gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2008)

"sound : 8 Kana 3d audio codec"
aha, kann meine auch^^  sag ma soundkarte an^^

PS: Wäre ich du, was ich nicht bin, würde ich Vista runterschmeißen und auf DX10 sch***en. XP ist so wunderschön schnell und Win98 geht sowieso schon total ab^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. September 2008)

ich bin zeimlich angepisst -_-

im rechner ist alles drinne , doch aus unerfindlichen gründen fährt er nicht hoch , saft hatter , und die anschlüsse sind auch alle richtig gesteckt ...


----------



## HeaD87 (6. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Also mädels - jetz ist alles zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sowas passiert wenn man meinen poste ignoriert ...............
- 9800gx2 = NO GO !
- cpu = schlecht
- 750 watt ist übertrieben
- vista home basic, lol
- ram = noname? und wieviel mhz o.O?

schlecht angelegt meiner meinung nach, eigentlich könnts mir ja egal sein was du bestellst, aber in meinem link waren pc zusammenstellungen die weit aus besser sind als das hier, wenn man schon ned soviel ahnung von computern hat und um hilfe will, wäre es entscheident klüger gewesen auf die hilfe zu hören, anstatt ma schnell irgendwelche teile zusammen zu bestellen die sich toll anhören
letztendlich ist des aber dein geld, ich werf aber ned gern geld zum fenster raus >.>
ich würde dir empfehlen alles wieder einzupacken und teilweise zurückzuschicken, hast 2 wochen rückgaberecht ohne gründe und bestellst dann etwas richtiges, für 900 euro bekommt man weit aus mehr leistung

@niranda
bitte nicht mit unwissen um dich schmeissen >.>


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich bin zeimlich angepisst -_-
> 
> im rechner ist alles drinne , doch aus unerfindlichen gründen fährt er nicht hoch , saft hatter , und die anschlüsse sind auch alle richtig gesteckt ...



Evtl. Ram defekt, nicht kompatibel oder aber auch defekte Bank auf dem Mainbaord. Schon mal alles durchprobiert.
Mal einen weg lassen, Bänke wechseln etc.?


----------



## Knöchi (6. September 2008)

hm.. tuts sich überhaupt nix?.. also wenn du an drückst bzw. Netzteil einschaltest fängt irgendein lüfter zu drehen an?

wenn nein, prüf nochmal Stecker vom Netzteil! Dann fehlt der Strom wirklich
wenn ja, ist vielleicht die Verkabelung zum "AN"-Schalter falsch. 
Oder wie bei meinem ersten komplett PC vor 10 Jahren, das kein Prozessoe eingebaut war ^^ - man hab ich blöd geschaut lol.. AMD Slot A 600mhz.. jubei

Weiss jetzt net wies bei AMD zur Zeit is, aber haben die auch nen 10 und 4 poligen Stecker für Mainboard?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. September 2008)

mmh es tut sich überhaupt nichts...

Das einzige wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, was richtig angeschlossen ist , sind die ganzen (6 stk ) einzelnen stecker vom gehäuse ans mainboard , aber da steht ja überall drauf , was woreinmuss...

Wenn ich den rechner versuche anzuschalten , hört man kurz das strom durchgelaufen ist , aber das wars dann auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

Von den ganzen Leitungen deines Gehäuses wäre für eine Inbetriebnahme eigentlich nur die Leitung des PowerOn-Schalters
elementar

Sonst tut sich da nichts. Kannst du hier einen falschen Anschluß ausschließen?

Ich habe einige male die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die zugehörige Beschriftung am Mainboard spiegelverkehrt war.
Sprich, durch eine Beschriftung an unterster Stelle wurde einem suggeriert, daß der Anschluß am unteren Kontakt erfolgen muss.

In Wirklichkeit war es aber der darüber

Schon versucht?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich habe einige male die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die zugehörige Beschriftung am Mainboard spiegelverkehrt war.



jop , das wars dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So der rechner läuft ,festplatte ist partiziert (richtig so? )
mainboard treiber sind drauf.

Jetzt macht die graka mucken ...

Ich lege die treiber CD ein - nichts läuft , es öffnet sich ein schwarzes fenster was man ganz lustig herumschieben kann , aber anscheinend keinen weiteren sinn hat. Mh nach 3maligem ausprobieren , die treiber von www.nvidia.com gezogen - dies konnte ich dann auch installieren , allerdings wird meine cpu von da an mit ca 60% ausgelastet. Dh es dauert ewig bis ich ein fenster zb öffnen und schließen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deinstalliere ich den treiber wieder , läuft alles wunderbar.

@ Head87 : warum ist die graka scheiße?

Habe im internet viel gutes gelesen , 1GB graka ist doch nicht schlecht , oder? natürlich gäbe es noch ne bessere , aber kA. ich habe vorher mit irgend ner alte AGP Karte von 2000 gezockt oder so.. . O.o


----------



## xTaR (8. September 2008)

Ich hätte stattdessen eine HD4870 genommen. Ist kaum langsamer , kostet aber fast 70&#8364; weniger. 

Die GX2 geht schon in Ordnung , für 270&#8364; ist sie immerhin die 2. schnellste Dual GPU Karte ( vgl. 4870X2 399&#8364; ). Schlägt oft die GTX280 , plaziert sich aber in den meisten Benchmarks zwischen 260 und 280. 


Wers mag , langsam ist die Karte sicher nicht.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. September 2008)

mhh okay...

wo ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den beiden hier? :

http://www.computerhandlung.de/POINTofVIEW...GX_2_108518.htm
http://shop.es-r.de/catalog/product_info.p...roducts_id=4027

Ist da nur der hersteller ( Sparkle , Point of View ) anders , oder wie kommt der preisunterschied zusammen?

Die leistung ist doch bei beiden die gleiche , oder?


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Mal so ne kleine Zwischenfrage.

Wenn jetzt so die Festplatten abfackeln oder den Geist aufgeben. Kann man dann damit zu nem Spezialisten und der kann da die Daten noch runterholen oder ist dann alles verloren?


Aha, bl00d hat nen neuen PC. Ich lass mir das ganze Zeug immer zusammen bauen und installieren. Hab einfach keine Händchen für sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (8. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mal so ne kleine Zwischenfrage.
> 
> Wenn jetzt so die Festplatten abfackeln oder den Geist aufgeben. Kann man dann damit zu nem Spezialisten und der kann da die Daten noch runterholen oder ist dann alles verloren?
> 
> ...


Spezialisten können da sicher ca. 50-80 % oder sogar 100% mit Spezialsoftware und Hardware die Daten
retten nur kostet das ne Menge und man muss sich die Frage stellen ob einem die Daten soviel wert sind bzw. so wichtig sind.

Die Kosten: 
Standardrettung
Festplatten unter 160 gb - 200 bis 300 Euro plus MwSt.
Festplatten über 160 gb - 300 bis 500 Euro plus MwSt.

Spezialrettung
300 bis 900 Euro plus MwSt.
Quelle


----------



## HeaD87 (8. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> @ Head87 : warum ist die graka scheiße?


ähm, du hast meine ratschläge alle ignoriert bis jetzt, darum werd ich dazu auch nix schreiben


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. September 2008)

Also neuester Stand :

habe grade mit nem Kumpel telefoniert , und der meint , das Vista Home Preium 64 bit meine Graka nicht unterstützt.

Heisst das jetzt , ich muss mir n neues Betriebssystem holen? Hab erst 90 € für das Vista bezahlt , welches ich bestimmt nicht umtauschen kann - habe den CD-Key ja schon benutzt.

Andererseits , hätte mir der PC-Fritze das ja auch sagen können oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (8. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> habe grade mit nem Kumpel telefoniert , und der meint , das Vista Home Preium 64 bit meine Graka nicht unterstützt.


lol, ich würde nicht leuten alles glaub die keinen plan haben


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. September 2008)

heisst das , es ist doch kompatibel? habe im internet mal rumgesucht und finde Aussagen , die beides bestätigen : Die einen meinen es geht , die anderen nicht. Es hätte angeblich was mitm Support zu tun - und das Vista Home Premium eh scheiße sei , Ultimate wäre viel besser.

Allerdings ist doch bei Ultimate viel schnickschnack dabei , den ich doch ( für 60 euro mehr ) wirklich nicht brauche , oder?

Woran liegt es dann , das die Grakatreiber nicht richtig installiert werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (8. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> heisst das , es ist doch kompatibel? habe im internet mal rumgesucht und finde Aussagen , die beides bestätigen : Die einen meinen es geht , die anderen nicht. Es hätte angeblich was mitm Support zu tun - und das Vista Home Premium eh scheiße sei , Ultimate wäre viel besser.
> 
> Allerdings ist doch bei Ultimate viel schnickschnack dabei , den ich doch ( für 60 euro mehr ) wirklich nicht brauche , oder?
> 
> ...


selbst ne hd4870x2 ist mit windows 98 kompatibel (solangs dafür treiber nochgibt ..)
ich würde mal an deiner stelle den vista 64bit treiber probieren
und ich würde dir echt empfehlen nicht jeden mist zu glauben wo irgendwelche leute sonst wo hinschreiben die keine ahnung haben ..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. September 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> selbst ne hd4870x2 ist mit windows 98 kompatibel (solangs dafür treiber nochgibt ..)
> ich würde mal an deiner stelle den vista 64bit treiber probieren
> und ich würde dir echt empfehlen nicht jeden mist zu glauben wo irgendwelche leute sonst wo hinschreiben die keine ahnung haben ..



Mh ok , werd ich mal heute abend ausprobieren. Aber warum muss man denn die Treiber von Vista neu installieren? Habe es ja selber erst gestern draufgekloppt. Und schon was weiß ich wieviele ( 34 ? ) updates laufen lassen. 

Aber ich melde mich später nochmal - mal schauen wies dann läuft...


----------



## Klos1 (8. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jop , das wars dann auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du Vista 64bit benutzt, mein Guter, dann solltest du dir auch den 64bit-Treiber von Nvidia im Internet ziehen. Auf deiner CD der Grafikkarte, welche beigelegt wurde, befindet sich
sehr wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige Treiber für 64bit-Systeme. Das wird der Treiber für ein ganz normales 32bit System sein. Evtl. kommt es deswegen zu Problemen.

Es lassen sich außerdem unter Vista 64bit nur signierte Treiber installieren. Ausser man schaltet es ab.

Und dein Kumpel erzählt absoluten Schwachsinn, um es mal deutlich auszudrücken. Ich kann eine 9800X2 in einem 32 als auch 64bit-System betreiben. Ich sollte mir halt dann den richtigen Treiber holen.

Siehe hier:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Nvidia-GeForc...t_23622546.html

Eine 9800X2 ist im übrigen deshalb Bullshit (zumindest in meinen Augen), da es eine Dualchip-Lösung ist. Im Endeffekt hast du dir ein SLI-System gekauft, mit all seinen Vorteilen, aber auch einige Nachteile.

- fast doppelter Stromverbrauch
- Mikroruckler
- Leistung des zweiten Chips entfaltet sich nur, wenn die Treiber stimmen bzw. das Spiel gut mit Dualchips skaliert

Tut es das nicht, was oft der Fall ist, dann macht dein zweiter Chip nichts anderes als Strom zu verbraten. Hätte mir da lieber eine Ati4870 oder eine GTX280 geholt.
Aber jedem das seine

P.S. und Ultimate braucht ein User wie du ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (8. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mal so ne kleine Zwischenfrage.
> 
> Wenn jetzt so die Festplatten abfackeln oder den Geist aufgeben. Kann man dann damit zu nem Spezialisten und der kann da die Daten noch runterholen oder ist dann alles verloren?
> 
> ...



In wie fern abfackeln? Dreht sich das Ding denn noch? Gibt es irgendein Lebenszeichen von sich?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. September 2008)

Habe den richtigen Treiber installiert gehabt - direkt von nvidia.com gezogen (64 bit ) diese ging ja auch zu installieren - allerdings mir starken Performance schwächen.

Wird wohl alles darauf hinauslaufen , das ich mir wieder das gute alte XP pro besorgen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. September 2008)

Das liegt nicht an Vista generell, sonder einfach am 64bit-System. Dafür brauchst du nun mal angepasste Treiber. Hast du die beigelegte Treibersoftware deines Mainboards installiert?
Oder wie genau bist du hier vorgegangen. Oben schreibst du ja, daß du hier was installiert hast.

So wie du es beschreibst, könnte es auch gut daran liegen, daß hier was vom Treiber her nicht passt.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherb...?ProductID=2695
hier ein Link zu den aktuellen Treibern. Da du aber eh kürzlich gekauft hast, denke ich, daß diese mit deinen auf CD wohl deckend sind.

Bios evtl. mal updaten, vielleicht gibt es doch Probleme mit gewissen Hardware-Komponenten bei dir.


----------



## rckstR (8. September 2008)

hab mir das hier fix durchgelesen. schick den haufen zurück. dafür 900 euro auszugeben für veraltete hardware war sehr unklug.

wenn dus nach zurückgeben kannst dann sag hier bescheid was du ausgeben kannst dann is das kein problem.


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Irgendwann wirst Du mal drüber lachen. Ich lach jetzt schon mal.


----------



## HeaD87 (8. September 2008)

rckstR schrieb:


> hab mir das hier fix durchgelesen. schick den haufen zurück. dafür 900 euro auszugeben für veraltete hardware war sehr unklug.
> 
> wenn dus nach zurückgeben kannst dann sag hier bescheid was du ausgeben kannst dann is das kein problem.


hab ich ihm ja auch geraten aber meine vorschläge ignoriert er >.>


----------

